# Different gospels



## Naccio

Are there works for every gospel?


----------



## david johnson

Do you mean music such as Bach's St. Matthew Passion, etc.?


----------



## Winterreisender

Heinrich Schutz managed three out of four Passion settings: Matthew, Luke & John. These works are enjoyable, but a little heavy on the recitative for my liking. You can hear them all in this budget box set:









As for Mark... a quick search tells me CPE Bach composed a Passion setting. But if I recall, Mark's narrative is basically the same as Matthew for most parts, only shorter, so maybe that explains his relative neglect.

EDIT: of course if you don't already know them, definitely start with JS Bach's Matthew and John Passions !!


----------



## Alypius

Among moderns, there are many. Two widely regarded ones:

*Osvaldo Golijov, La Pasion segun san Marcos (Hanssler, 2000)* -- This is a fine live recording from the premier.










Deutsche Grammophon has a version with many of the same cast from 2010. Its strength is the accompanying DVD of a 2008 performance in Holland. Golijov, an Argentinian composer trained in Israel and based in the US, innovatively combines Latin American folk music, Cuban jazz, African rhythms, and European classical traditions (from Gregorian chant onwards to Mozart). This won much acclaim.

*Krzysztof Penderecki, St. Luke Passion (Naxos, 2004)*
performance: Antonin Wit / Warsaw National Philharmonic










In a related genre, James Macmillan has a striking version of the _Seven Last Words_:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Regarding passions based on Mark, there is one by Reinhard Keiser (



), which Bach performed. Johann Kuhnau did one which has been reconstructed and occasionally gets performed, but I don't think it's been recorded.

I have Bach's St. Mark Passion but rarely listen to it because those wacky folks at Brilliant Classics didn't think to include the libretto.

I see that Naxos has recorded Charles Wood's St. Mark Passion. I haven't heard that one, so I can't comment on it.


----------



## science

Telemann did all four numerous times.


----------

